# Canada in secret negotiations to join global pact limiting Internet rights



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

The fascists are at it again writing laws to stifle free speech.

The EU enacted laws to curtail free speech as we know it in Canada. Mind you there are limits to free speech here as well. Whatever I wrote was actually read by politicians and articles made their way into newspapers. February 01 of some year rolled along and the laws came into effect and that was the end. I quit!

Several high profile individuals in Britain have served jail time due to breaking the law. I could have been extradited to the EU to face charges laid under the new laws.

http://www.vancouversun.com/busines...Partnership+talks+threaten/7369049/story.html


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Bought time more of my rights are gonna be trampled all over as a Canadian citizen. I was getting worried there for a second.


----------



## cpool (Apr 30, 2010)

Doesn't sound very secret to me!


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

cpool said:


> Doesn't sound very secret to me!


 Not any more. But they would still be secret if not for unauthorized leaks. I am not a fan of conspiracy theorists, but clearly there are people who would sneak things like this under the radar if only they could.


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

Aside from criminal activity it's my opinion that it should be hands off the Internet. Anytime government gets involved costs increase. 

I want to watch American TV but access is denied. That's the CRTC I think! Who's kidding who? I can bypass the networks and watch it elsewhere but that will stop one day/


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Lamplighter said:


> Aside from criminal activity it's my opinion that it should be hands off the Internet. Anytime government gets involved costs increase.
> 
> I want to watch American TV but access is denied. That's the CRTC I think! Who's kidding who? I can bypass the networks and watch it elsewhere but that will stop one day/


I was using an American VPN, so they'd likely fine me for that too if this goes through.


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

effox said:


> I was using an American VPN, so they'd likely fine me for that too if this goes through.


 Thanks for the info! I tried a proxy server but there was an issue with the bandwidth.


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

I am finding it extremely hard to understand the actions of our politicians.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Probably just puppets\faces. Wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

Lamplighter said:


> I want to watch American TV but access is denied. That's the CRTC I think! Who's kidding who? I can bypass the networks and watch it elsewhere but that will stop one day/


Nothing to do with the CRTC. Every country has their own media/publication rights for tv shows, and until they are finalized, you will not be able to stream shows from NBC, CBS, ABC, FOX, etc

There are network affiliates here in Canada. Channels like CHEK, Global, CTV etc that stream all their shows, including american shows they broadcast as well. Find out which Canadian channel broadcasts your shows then Bobs your uncle.


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

CRTC is the MIND POLICE and I'm certain that they are very much involved in the talks. If not why should they be interested in NETFLIX. By the way NETFLIX has to carry a certain amount of Canadian content. We're not allowed to have US Satellite TV or subscribe to the American NETFLIX server. I know that it can be bypassed.

Watching good clean family entertainment on the Internet is RESTRICTED because it was not produced in Canada. Things will become much more restricted 'cause loopholes will be plugged.

CRTC paints picture of Canada


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

Yeah I have netflix and I know the content is different. Oh well, what can you do? $8/month is still an awesome price


----------

